# Sulphurhead options?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts,

i am currently looking at Sulphurhead type hap options to add to my all male tank.
i have given up looking for Otopharynx lithobates as nobody has ever seen them locally, and importers here are unwilling to import them. :x 
currently i have 2 options either getting Aulonocara maylandi or Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)
which of the above will be good for my setup? :thumb:

currently my setup is a 4x2x2 ft 120 gallon all male tank
stocklist as below:
1 Labidochromis caeruleus - 4.5 inch
1 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) - 6inch
1 Aulonocara red rubin - 3.5 inch
1 Aulonocara baenschi - 4 inch
1 Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) - 4.5 inch
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) - 5inch
1 Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) - 2inch
1 Steatocranus casuarius - 3.5inch
1 Tropheus duboisi - (black) 1 inch

thanks!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd go with the protomelas they hold their own without being too aggressive (IME)


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

For your tank i'd go with the hap sulphur head. As mentioned above they can hold their own compared to a peacock sulphur head.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Male tanks are hit and miss, IMO. Make sure to quarantine fish before you put them in the main tank. And, have meds(such as Metro) on hand for bloat, as fish stress out from new arrivals. I've had better luck introducing smaller fish into existing tanks.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) would be your best bet for color but it will eventually need a larger tank.
The Aulonocara maylandi seldom produces color in an all male environment. Furthermore, you have some aggressive species in the tank which will intimidate the maylandi. 
Another possible option would be an Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Mamela or Hongi Island.

Have you looked into local fish clubs/breeders for an Otopharynx lithobates?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> The Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) would be your best bet for color but it will eventually need a larger tank.
> The Aulonocara maylandi seldom produces color in an all male environment. Furthermore, you have some aggressive species in the tank which will intimidate the maylandi.
> Another possible option would be an Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Mamela or Hongi Island.
> 
> Have you looked into local fish clubs/breeders for an Otopharynx lithobates?


I agree.

I have both the maylandi and the sulfurhead mara rocks in my tank. The maylandi is a chicken. When he was first added he did fine but now even hides from my smaller fish. The sulfur head is the 3rd biggest in my tank and kind of does what he wants but my albino peacock bosses him around when he gets close to his spot. Beautiful fish though. I was lucky enough to stumble across one as a baby at a local chain store. I knew it was a protomelas of some sort but wasn't sure until he started to develop the blaze. He is still changing colors as he is maturing.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

here in singapore, malawi cichlids are not so popular.
the hobbyists here keep lake tanagyika and SA/CA cichlids etc... :roll:

there is a importer for Otopharynx lithobates i have contact him he seems not willing to import them for some reasons. :-?



DanniGirl said:


> The Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) would be your best bet for color but it will eventually need a larger tank.
> The Aulonocara maylandi seldom produces color in an all male environment. Furthermore, you have some aggressive species in the tank which will intimidate the maylandi.
> Another possible option would be an Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Mamela or Hongi Island.
> 
> Have you looked into local fish clubs/breeders for an Otopharynx lithobates?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

anyone knows the temperament of Otopharynx lithobates?
is it like Aulonocara maylandi or more like Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks)?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

More like maylandi, but it has a better chance of coloring up.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks DJ

can you share with us your 125G all male tanks?
whats the stock list now?

cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi ''Blue Neon''
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Mdoka (Flametail)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'
Labidochromis caeruleus (trial)
Labidochromis caeruleus (trial)
Labidochromis caeruleus (trial)
Lethrinops sp. Mbasi (trial)
Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Pundamilia nyererei Igombe Island (trial)
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue
Xystichromis Flameback Kisumu, Kenya (trial)

Synodontis polli (wild)


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi DJ

hows your Xystichromis Flameback doing in all male tank? is this flameback or koyga flameback?
did it color up RED?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Flame back. It's still a juvenile and I have not combined all the fish yet...they are still split between two tanks.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi experts

i just got a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) today from a fellow hobbist "Alan" here in singapore.
this is a 5 incher male. the yellow blaze is good but he does not really looked blue color. i would say best light blue with several vertical and a horizontal strip on the body. he looks very closely related to the red empress!
a rare and nice fish though. thanks


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Protomelas are late bloomers and you can expect his colour to improve as he grows.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johnchor said:


> hi experts
> 
> i just got a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) today from a fellow hobbist "Alan" here in singapore.
> this is a 5 incher male. the yellow blaze is good but he does not really looked blue color. i would say best light blue with several vertical and a horizontal strip on the body. he looks very closely related to the red empress!
> a rare and nice fish though. thanks


It is only half the length it will be at full sized, so it would be expected it isn't fully coloured up.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi sir

yes sir! roger that :thumb:

i can see it settle nicely now, i was looking at it for the whole afternoon... so tired now. :lol: it is eating and pooing as per normal.
my tawain reef initially was chasing it for a while, but now they seems good after i added more plastic plants. it looks like a peaceful fish. :thumb: 
sir thanks for give me the advice on getting this fish. thank u! :thumb: 
btw the vertical and horisontal markings looks very similar to red empress! the difference is that it is light blue instead of red.
small juv could be mistaken for red empress.



Fogelhund said:


> johnchor said:
> 
> 
> > hi experts
> ...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Experts,

just an update.
i am very happy this week because i have completed setup for my new all male tank
old resident fishes from my old 67g tank have been transferred to the new tank completed. 
i plan to keep 12 adult fishes in my new 120g tank. is this too little or just nice?
Tank specs as below:
=========================================================================================================================
Tank : 120g 4x2x2
Filter : 2800L/hr OHF + 1 backup air driven sponge filter
Light: single T8 tube
Cover: DIY egg crate cover
Stand: 2-tier steel stand with 67g tank below
Substrate: coral sand 1cm
Deco: 3 fake rocks caves and 2 fake drift woods
Plants: 3 silk leafy plants
background: 2D only rocky background picture
PH: 7.6 to 7.8
=========================================================================================================================
Current stock list as below:
=========================================================================================================================
1 Labidochromis caeruleus - 4 inch
1 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) - 6inch
1 Aulonocara red rubin - 4 inch
1 Aulonocara baenschi - 4 inch
1 Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) - 5 inch
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) - 5inch
1 Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) - 5inch
1 Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) - 2inch
1 Steatocranus casuarius - 4 inch
1 Tropheus duboisi - (black) 1 inch
1 Sydonontis catfish - 5 inch
1 Tire track eel - 8 inch

please advice if any improvements can be adjusted.

thanks


----------

